# February 2016 POTM



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Hello forum, the February POTM thread is up. For any newcomers, please submit up to 2 photos taken this month. At the beginning of March we'll all vote on our favorites.

I can't wait to see what adventures you get up to this month!


----------



## riley455 (Aug 27, 2011)

Here's Eli (Ch Heelmark's Eli the Gamechanger)


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Enjoying daily hikes.


----------



## miru (Sep 9, 2014)

sleepy february....


----------



## Rbka (Apr 21, 2014)

We moved! from a 3rd floor apartment to a half-acre home 5 minutes from the Ottawa River  Nico is very pleased with his new digs. Also he turned 2 in January and I can't believe it!!

Here we are on a beautiful moon-lit evening down by the river:









Aaaand since we bought a new sofa that he is not allowed on.... we got him a banquette that sits in our ginormous sunny front window:









Never great quality... someday I'll take pics with a camera that isn't my phone! Happy February y'all, winter's halfway done! And be sure to give your vs lots of love on V-day tomorrow <3


----------



## karendm (Nov 19, 2015)

Amber on our walk in the woods - 4 months old


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

I have been away for a while, so I thought I would enter Darcys picture ......in bed as most Vizsla's appear to be..


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Darcy... Just as adorable as ever, so good to see her again ;D Missed You!!


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Ruby will be 4 in May but already has a good dusting on white on her face. She was being my model while I was testing out a new camera lens. Whenever I say, "Hey, Ruby!" she looks at me with this goofy expression. :


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

We just returned from a month in the mountains... We got buried by snow, such a wonderful California storm!! 
Fergy was all alone, no Pearl, no friends, Just his boring humans... The temps have returned to 50 & above, so the snow is quickly melting.
So relaxing, so much fun!!


----------



## karendm (Nov 19, 2015)

Nap time


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

here's 2 from today on what's been a rare sunny day so far this winter


----------



## Fcardoso (Sep 22, 2015)

Wasn't me!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zoton (Feb 4, 2014)

Arian.
IMG_2789 by Robert James, on Flickr

IMG_2796 by Robert James, on Flickr


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Last Day... Happy Leap Day All....
Just Look at these beautiful faces... Max with his big Amber eyes, just Love this guy. Fergy and Max... 
How can anyone ever say that these dogs don't know what a true friend is???


----------

